# Bedienkonzept Anlage



## Larry Laffer (6 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich muß hier und heute mal zum Bedienkonzept fragen und möchte (wenn es denn geht) nicht intuitive Antworten sondern mehr etwas, dass sich auf eine Maschine-Richtlinie oder ähnliche Vorschrift bezieht ... 

Wir habe an unseren (neueren) Anlagen (die wir auch alle selber erstellen) im Bereich der Anlagen-Umhausung kleine Schalter-Panel. Hier sind (nach meiner Philosophie) 3 Tast-Schalter drauf, die im Einzelnen das Folgende bewirken :
Taster 1 : Stop des Automatik-Ablaufs
Taster 2 : Wieder-Eingliederung der Sicherheit (heißt im Grunde wieder scharf schalten derselben)
Taster 3 : Re-Start der Anlage
Bewirkt wird von den Schaltern das Folgende :
Taster 1 stoppt den Automatik-Ablauf und gibt die Sicherheitstür-Verriegelung frei wenn Stop erfolgt ist oder es eine Störung gibt.
Wird eine der Sicherheitstüren geöffnet so schaltet sich die Steuerspannung und die Druckluft der Anlage ab und es sind keine Bewegungen mehr möglich.
Nach dem Schließen der Türen oder der Wieder-Rückstellung des Not-Stop-Schalters ist Taster 2 zu betätigen. Danach wäre es dann erst wieder möglich, die Steuerspannung etc. einzuschalten.
Taster 3 bewirkt ein Funktions-Makro, dass nur ablaufen kann, wenn alle dafür notwendigen Bedingungen erfüllt sind. Dieses Makro ist "Steuerspannung Ein", dann "Druckluft Ein" dann "alle Aggregate in Grundstellung fahren" und, falls die Anlage noch immer im Automatik-Betrieb steht, einen Start desselben.
Selbstverständlich läuft der ganze Kram in einer Safety-Steuerung ab.

So - nun die Frage dazu :
1. Ist Taster 2 überhaupt erforderlich (notwendig ist er m.E. nicht zwingend) ?
2. Ist eine Zusammenfassung von Taster 1 und Taster 3 zu einem legitim ?

Und noch eine weitere Frage :
Darf eine Anlage nach dem Einschalten gleich unmittelbar in den Automatik-Betrieb laufen (ohne selbstverständlich diesen dann auch zu starten) ?

Wie schon geschrieben ist es für mich an dieser Stelle wichtig, wenn ich einen Verweiß auf Vorschriften erhalte, die das Eine oder Andere legitimieren oder verbieten.
Ich weiß, dass das wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz einfach ist, hoffe aber ein bißchen auf die Spezialisten hierzu hier im Forum ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tommi (6 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

zu Frage 1:

Zitat aus der DIN EN ISO 13949-1:



> *5.2.2 Manuelle Rückstellungsfunktion
> 
> *Zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen aus Tabelle 8 wird Folgendes angewendet.Nach der Einleitung eines Stoppbefehls durch eine Schutzeinrichtung muss der Stoppzustand aufrechterhalten bleiben, bis eine manuelle Rückstelleinrichtung betätigt wird und der sichere Zustand füreinen Wiederanlauf gegeben ist.
> Die Wiederherstellung der Sicherheitsfunktion durch die Rückstellung der Schutzeinrichtung unterbricht denStoppbefehl. Wenn durch die Risikobeurteilung angezeigt, muss diese Aufhebung des Stoppbefehls durcheine manuelle, separate und beabsichtigte Handlung (manuelle Rückstellung) bestätigt werden.
> ...



Zu Frage 2 fällt mir z.Zt. nichts ein. Ich glabe zwar, nein, weiß aber z.Zt. die Quelle nicht.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (6 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hier die Normen:
DIN EN ISO 12100 Abschnitt 6.2.11.8
DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 9
DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 5.2.2 manuelle Rückstellfunktion
DIN EN ISO 13850 Abschnitt 4.1.6 und 4.4.2
Welche Maschinen baut Ihr?
Sehr gut erklärt es die DIN EN ISO 11161 Abschnitt 8.8 und folgende.

Hast Du auf Normen zugriff?


----------



## Tommi (6 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

zu Frage 2:

Anhang 1 der Maschinenrichtlinie, Abschnitt 1.2.2, Stellteile (Ausschnitt)



> Ist ein Stellteil für mehrere verschiedene Wirkungen ausgelegt und gebaut, d. h., ist seine Wirkung nicht eindeutig,
> so muss die jeweilige Steuerwirkung unmissverständlich angezeigt und erforderlichenfalls bestätigt werden.



Trifft es das?

Gruß
Tommi

PS: bin von Montag bis Donnerstag wahrscheinlich nicht online


----------



## Safety (6 Oktober 2012)

Eine Rückstelltaste ist immer erforderlich, es kommt auf die Risikobeurteilung an.
Wie groß sind die Maschinen kann man da alles überblicken?
Sind die Maschinen begehbar?
Wo eine Starttaste soll auch eine Stopptaste sein.


----------



## Safety (7 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
jetzt mal genauer, wenn die Zuhaltung nicht Sicherheitsrelevant ist dann ist die bisherige Lösung o.k.
Die Frage wie und ob man eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion ausführen muss kommt oft und ist von der Risikobeurteilung abhängig. Viel gehen Grundsätzlich auf eine Standard SPS oder gar über eine Panel. Wenn ein begehbarer Bereich vorhanden ist dann ist die Gefahr einer zufallenden Tür und einer Fehlauslösung sehr hoch und somit nach meiner Bewertung nicht o.k., aber man kann auch versuchen das zufallen zu verhindern.
Generell muss man sich die Frage stellen ob in diesem Fall eine Gefährdung entstehen kann.
Bei nicht begehbaren Bereichen ist diese auch so, Risiko vorhanden durch z.B. nicht richtig liegende Teile die dann durch ein wieder Einleitung der Druckluft herausfliegen oder ähnliche Probleme. 
Kann man auch eine Starttaste mit der manuellen Rückstellfunktion koppeln?
Auch das ist wieder von der Risikobeurteilung abhängig, bei kleinen nicht begehbaren Maschinen mit sehr häufigen eingriff habe ich sowas schon realisiert. Ist aber wieder von der Risikobeurteilung abhängig.

Abschließend ist es immer besser folgenden Ablauf einzuhalten, erst Sicherheit wiederherstellen, z.B. Schutztür schließen, dann die Energietrennung durch betätigen einer extra Taste aufheben, dann kann die Maschine gestartet werden. 
Die Normen hatte ich aufgeführt.


----------



## Tommi (7 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

ich nochmal...

den Ausführungen von Dieter (Safety) in Beitrag 6 ist meiner Meinung nach
nichts hinzuzufügen.

Dann war da ja auch noch diese Frage:



> Darf eine Anlage nach dem Einschalten gleich unmittelbar in den Automatik-Betrieb laufen (ohne selbstverständlich diesen dann auch zu starten) ?



Ich kenne keine Quelle, wo das verboten ist, aber auch hier, Risikobeurteilung...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
hallo Hans-Dieter,

erstmal Danke für die bisherigen Aufführung in der Sache.
Das ist auf jeden Fall alles schon mal hilfreich.
Ich hatte bei meinem Start-Thread gezielt erstmal keine Eigen-Wertung in die Sache mit reinbringen wollen - das beeinflußt ja auch immer schon ... 8)

Zu euren Fragen erstmal :
- ich könnte mir ggf. vorstellen die Taste "Re-Start" und die Taste "Re-Armierung" zu einer zusammen zu fassen, da eine Rearmierung nur möglich ist, wenn die Sicherheit an sich auch wieder passt. Es gibt allerdings begehbare Anlagenteile, wobei ja auch hier nur durch das Vorhandensein von 2 Tasten und deren zwingende und folgerichtige Bedienung nicht sichergestellt sein würde, dass sich nicht doch jemand bewußt in die Anlage einsperren liesse.
- Bei der Zusammenfassung von Tasten ging es um die Tsate "Re-Start" und "Stop" - damit habe ich gedanklich allerdings ein Problem. Tommi's Beitrag #3 trifft es aber gut.
- zu den zitierten Normen habe ich z.Zt. keinen Zugriff - ob unsere Firma muß ich noch checken ...
- Die Maschinen, die wir bauen, sind Montage-Automaten (Rundschalttische) die Kugellager etc. zusammensetzen und prüfen. Ich jongliere hier nicht mit großem Verletzungs-Risiko bzw. Gefährdungen und wenn doch dann wird dies noch gesondert betrachtet. Insgesamt heißt das für mich aber dennoch, dass ich versuche eine maximale Sicherheit herzustellen.
- Ih persönlich habe ein Problem damit, eine Anlage nach dem Einschalten direkt im Automatikbetrieb sein zu lassen. Automatik oder Einrichtbetrieb (oder was auch immer) ist für mich grundsätzich etwas, dass ich willent- und wissentlich angewählt haben möchte. Tendenzen laufen da bei uns aber in eine andere Richtung und das könnte im Augenblick aber noch problemlos gestoppt werden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (8 Oktober 2012)

Ich kann die genaue Standard-Normen nicht zitieren aber bin ziemlich sicher das in groben Zügen ist es so:

Ein Person kann nicht komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, nur ein Arm oder ein Hand, und den Zugang zu den gefährlichen Bereich dient den normalen Maschinezyklus z.B. um Teile für den Bearbeitung einzulegen, dann kann den Sicherheitsrelais für den Tür oder Lichtgitter automatisch rückgestellt werden.

Ein Person kann nicht komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, nur ein Arm oder ein Hand, und den Zugang zu den gefährlichen Bereich dient NICHT den normalen Maschinezyklus, dann muss den Sicherheitsrelais für den Tür oder Lichtgitter über ein Taster rückgestellt werden.

Ein Person kann komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, aber kann sich nicht in den gefährlichen Bereich verstecken, dann muss den Sicherheitsrelais für den Tür oder Lichtgitter über ein Taster rückgestellt werden.

Ein Person kann komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, UND kann sich in den gefährlichen Bereich verstecken, dann muss ein Sicherheitseinrichtung wie _Trapped Key_ verwendet werden.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Oktober 2012)

Ich werte den Post mal so, dass der thread jetzt offen für Meinungen ist.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ih persönlich habe ein Problem damit, eine Anlage nach dem Einschalten direkt im Automatikbetrieb sein zu lassen. Automatik oder Einrichtbetrieb (oder was auch immer) ist für mich grundsätzich etwas, dass ich willent- und wissentlich angewählt haben möchte.



Einen "Betriebsartenwechsel" würde ich mit so einem Taster nicht machen. Befand sich die Anlage aber in Automatik und der Ablauf wurde nur unterbrochen, um beispielsweise einen Klemmer zu beheben, könnte man das aus meiner Sicht auch so wieder starten. Je nach Ausdehnung der Anlage muss der Bediener sonst weite Wege machen. Da werden gerne mal die Betätiger der Sicherheitsschalter abgeschraubt, wenn das hilft... 
Manipulation kann man nie ganz ausschließen. Eine gut bedienbare Anlage wird aber auch nicht dazu verleiten.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Oktober 2012)

@Jesper:
Es muß bei uns IMMER mindestens ja schon mal der Start-Taster gedrückt werden nachdem die Sicherheitstür geschlossen wurde. Du kannst natürlich auch den Taster drücken, wenn die Tür auf ist nur bewirkt er dann nichts, da "alle Türen zu" ein Teil der Sicherheitskette "Steuerspannung - Druckluft" ist.
Es geht darum, ob ich einen Taster benötige, der die Sicherheit noch zusätzlich wieder "scharf" schaltet ...

@Tigerente:
Das Problem mit Meinungen ist, dass sie schnell zu einem "Schwanzvergleich" führen, den ich nicht brauche ... 
Ansonsten hast du den Punkt mit dem Automatikbetrieb auch ein wenig falsch verstanden. Es ging darum, in welchem Betriebsart sich die Anlage nach "Hauptschalter Ein" befindet ... nicht nach "Tür auf" oder "Not-Stop". Bei letzterem bleibe ich auch in der zuletzt angewählten Betriebsart ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Oktober 2012)

Ich will meinen aber so gerne zeigen... 

Für mich war diese Unterscheidung nicht ersichtlich.
Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter, wenn Du überlegst worin sich die Betriebsarten sicherheitsbezogen unterscheiden. Je nachdem welche Risiken sich da ergeben, braucht es u.U. einen klar gekennzeichneten Betriebsartenwahlschalter der in der Safety-SPS ausgewertet wird oder evtl. eine Passwort-Eingabe am HMI.


----------



## JesperMP (8 Oktober 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Taster 2 : Wieder-Eingliederung der Sicherheit (heißt im Grunde wieder scharf schalten derselben)
> Bewirkt wird von den Schaltern das Folgende :
> [..]Wird eine der Sicherheitstüren geöffnet so schaltet sich die Steuerspannung und die Druckluft der Anlage ab und es sind keine Bewegungen mehr möglich.
> Nach dem Schließen der Türen oder der Wieder-Rückstellung des Not-Stop-Schalters ist Taster 2 zu betätigen. Danach wäre es dann erst wieder möglich, die Steuerspannung etc. einzuschalten.
> ...





Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Jesper:
> Es muß bei uns IMMER mindestens ja schon mal der Start-Taster gedrückt werden nachdem die Sicherheitstür geschlossen wurde. Du kannst natürlich auch den Taster drücken, wenn die Tür auf ist nur bewirkt er dann nichts, da "alle Türen zu" ein Teil der Sicherheitskette "Steuerspannung - Druckluft" ist.
> Es geht darum, ob ich einen Taster benötige, der die Sicherheit noch zusätzlich wieder "scharf" schaltet ...



Es lautet für mich als dein Fall betrefft einer von die zwei unten von mir genannte Fälle:


			
				JesperMP schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Person kann nicht komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, nur ein Arm oder ein Hand, und den Zugang zu den gefährlichen Bereich dient NICHT den normalen Maschinezyklus, dann muss den Sicherheitsrelais für den Tür oder Lichtgitter über ein Taster rückgestellt werden.
> 
> Ein Person kann komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, aber kann sich nicht in den gefährlichen Bereich verstecken, dann muss den Sicherheitsrelais für den Tür oder Lichtgitter über ein Taster rückgestellt werden.


Also nach meiner Meinung "Ja".


----------



## Safety (8 Oktober 2012)

> Ich kann die genaue Standard-Normen nicht zitieren aber bin ziemlich sicher das in groben Zügen ist es so:
> 
> Ein Person kann nicht komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, nur ein Arm oder ein Hand, und den Zugang zu den gefährlichen Bereich dient den normalen Maschinezyklus z.B. um Teile für den Bearbeitung einzulegen, dann kann den Sicherheitsrelais für den Tür oder Lichtgitter automatisch rückgestellt werden.


Vorsicht: Hier handelt es sich um eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung oder BWS mit Startfunktion siehe hierzu DIN EN ISO 12100, ist nur unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen möglich. Immer auch nach TYP-C Normen suchen.  



> Ein Person kann nicht komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, nur ein Arm oder ein Hand, und den Zugang zu den gefährlichen Bereich dient NICHT den normalen Maschinezyklus, dann muss den Sicherheitsrelais für den Tür oder Lichtgitter über ein Taster rückgestellt werden.
> 
> Ein Person kann komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, aber kann sich nicht in den gefährlichen Bereich verstecken, dann muss den Sicherheitsrelais für den Tür oder Lichtgitter über ein Taster rückgestellt werden.
> 
> Ein Person kann komplett in den gefährlichen Berich befinden, UND kann sich in den gefährlichen Bereich verstecken, dann muss ein Sicherheitseinrichtung wie _Trapped Key_  verwendet werden.


Deine Angaben sind leider auch hier mit Vorsicht zugenießen, also wie und wo man Tasten benutzen muss, steht weiter oben. Entscheidend ist die Risikobeurteilung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Oktober 2012)

@Jesper:
OK ... das wäre dann also die Sache mit der "Re-Armierung" bzw. Wieder-Eingliederung.
Ist mir auch Recht, da wir es ohnehin schon so machen ... 

Dann wäre da nun noch die Start-Stop-Geschichte auf einem Schalter.
Der Beitrag von Tommy (#4) deckt sich zwar mit meiner Meinung dazu (weil ich auch schon beobachtet habe, dass die Bediener mit dieser Doppelfunktion nicht klarkommen - die Reaktion erfolgt ja nicht, wie bei einer Eltako-Lichtschaltung unmittelbar sondern schon "ein wenig" verzögert) - ist aber ein bißchen dehnbar :evil:

Naja und natürlich die Sache mit der Automatik.
Wenn ich eine Anlage nach dem Einschalten gleich in den Automatik-Betrieb laufen lasse dann kann ich sie ja auch im Grunde schon selbstständig starten lassen. Der Schritt dahin ist ja dann auch nur noch ein paar Millimeter ...  

Den Verweiß auf eine Sicherheits-Betrachtung halte ich an dieser Stelle nicht für zielführend.
Unsere Anlagen sind aufgrund der geschlossenen Umhausung (die mit Sicherheitsschaltern überwacht wird) und der "so erstmal"-nicht-Zugänglichkeit der Aggregate m.E. nicht gefährlich.
Meine Anfrage ist an der Stelle vielleicht eher schon ein bißchen philosophisch ... ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Oktober 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Eine Rückstelltaste ist immer erforderlich, es kommt auf die Risikobeurteilung an.
> Wie groß sind die Maschinen kann man da alles überblicken?
> Sind die Maschinen begehbar?
> Wo eine Starttaste soll auch eine Stopptaste sein.



Hallo Hans-Dieter,

ich denke diese Passage und der dazugehörige Beitrag von Thomas (#2) trifft es ???

Wie schon geschrieben sehe ich die Start- und die Stop-Funktion aus meinem (hier aber eher intuitivem) Verständnis heraus auf 2 Tasten. Schon alleine wegen der Beschriftung, aber auch eben deshalb, weil die jeweilige Reaktion (so oder so) ggf. nicht unmittelbar erfolgt.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Safety (8 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
der von Tommy gepostete Normenausschnitt sagt dazu im Normendeutsch alles.
Ich würde die Tasten so lassen an Deiner stelle wichtig ist die manuelle Rückstellung nach Norm.
Das es immer auch andere Lösungen geben kann ist hier aufgezeigt worden.
Aber da Du begehbare Bereiche hast sollte dieser Reset-Taster auch auf die Safety-PLC und entsprechend dem Abschnitt 5.2.2 ausgewertet werden.
Aus der Ferne gesehen, scheint das alles soweit i.o.
Da sehe ich oft ganz andere Lösungen die meine schon stark vorhandenen grauen Haare noch grauer werden lassen.
Mach eine Risikobeurteilung und dokumentiere alles ordentlich dann passt das, die Tasten kannst ja Standardisieren wenn es das Risiko zulässt. Es ist leider nicht immer alles gleich.


----------

